# What works to get rid of cutter ants?



## Big cat killer

My mom has had cutter ants for awhile now and we can't sem to get rid of them, they are making a mess in her yard and stripping her plants and trees. Any info will help. Thanks


----------



## fangard

I would call Southwest Fertilizer on Bissonett and see what they say.

I have also read the Diatomaceous Earth works as well.


----------



## w_r_ranch

fangard said:


> I have also read the Diatomaceous Earth works as well.


That's what we use. Make about a 5' circle around the vent & let them track it into the nest. When they make a new vent, do that one too. You may have to chase them around for a while, but it works.


----------



## Big cat killer

Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## Johnny9

Southwest Fertilizer has Amdro Ant Block for $15 that is supposed to work. We have used bleach and pour a gallon in each hole as it should kill the fungus from the leaves they carry down in the nest to feed on. We found that bleach is cheap at $1 stores or Dollar General and sometimes on sale.

Google Texas Leaf Cutter ant and learn they are taking over the south


----------



## wickll

If it works like most baits, I would recommend only putting out a little at time since it is pretty expensive. If they eat it, you can always add more. If they don't take it, I would try again in a few days. If it gets old , stale , or rained on, they probably won't take it in. They are pretty picky.


----------



## redfish bayrat

Down here in the sand I have had good luck with Amdro fire ant killer on the cut ants. Sprinkle on the opening of the mound and treat all you see. Don't have any mounds any more on my 1+ acre yard.


----------



## w_r_ranch

wickll said:


> If it works like most baits, I would recommend only putting out a little at time since it is pretty expensive. If they eat it, you can always add more. If they don't take it, I would try again in a few days. If it gets old , stale , or rained on, they probably won't take it in. They are pretty picky.


 Diatomaceous earth is not a bait & they don't not eat it... DE is a light dust and it easily clings to the bodies of insects as they walk and crawl over it. The tiny glass-like particles then cut the waxy coating of insects and they eventually dry out and die, usually within 48 hrs.










It is also relatively cheap, a 2 lb bag runs about $15... :cheers:


----------



## wickll

juan said:


> Southwest Fertilizer has Amdro Ant Block for $15 that is supposed to work. We have used bleach and pour a gallon in each hole as it should kill the fungus from the leaves they carry down in the nest to feed on. We found that bleach is cheap at $1 stores or Dollar General and sometimes on sale.
> 
> Google Texas Leaf Cutter ant and learn they are taking over the south


Sorry, I was talking about Amdro Ant Block. It is labeled for fire ants.


----------



## wacker

I have been chasing those things around my 3 ac for 2 years and nothing kills them, slow them down or move them yes but I have yet to find the killem all magic dust. I am in the market for a ant eater!!!!


----------



## BIGRUSS12

I also have had the relentless ants stripping my plants then stripping them again when it puts out new growth and ends up killing my plants. 

I have tried everything except for the Diatomaceous Earth.

I have tried baby powder and pepper, oatmeal any kind of ant bait you can buy at a store and nothing they are a power house wiping me out.

I hope this DE works because I think my neighbors think Im a little weird walking around almost crawling in the middle of the night looking for ants haha


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Orthene. Find their mound and lightly sprinkle the perimeter. Gone the next day..


----------



## Johnny9

Quart of gasoline in hole and stomp hole closed is the only thing I have found that works. We have 4,500 feet of creek frontage and these ants have colonies of several thousand ants underground with 10-40 holes which they use. I've tried DE, Orthene, Amdro and none of it works well.


----------



## RubenZamora

I can vouch for 



. I have leaf cutter ants and this stuff really works!! It's active ingredient is acephate. It really smells though. I just sprinkle some enough to cover their holes and next day they will be gone. I'm not sure how it actually works as its just a powder like baby powder.

By the way the amdro's don't work on leaf cutters like they do all other ants


----------



## panhandle_slim

Woke up one morning last week to find my whole raised bed completely stripped...6 basil plants, thyme, 2 rows of onions and 2 rows of carrots, gone in one night. I could scream!!


----------



## jm423

Any of the acephate based ant killers should work, but are toxic as can be. Don't use in garden or around edible plants. Read and follow the label instructions.


----------

